
Ask HN: Where does Show HN go? - algebrax
I am trying to browse the Show HN, but can not browse beyond 2 pages.
======
detaro
I don't think there is a dedicated archive feed for Show HNs, but as a
workaround you can use the search to get a list of older entries:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Show%20HN:&sort=byDate&prefix&...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Show%20HN:&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

